# Prozac vs. Celexa: Which SSRI should I ask for?



## Bizkit

I have an appointment with my psychiatrist on Thursday and I'm finally going to give an SSRI a try in addition to my daily Xanax.

I'm thinking I want to try either Prozac or Celexa... now tell me which would be a better option for someone interested in getting the following results, in no particular order:

1) Weight Gain
- I'm skinny as hell and have no appetite, and I heard some SSRI's help with gaining weight.
2) Being able to stop cold turkey
- If I ever want to get off the medication, I want to be able to do it cold turkey without having any terrible symptoms from it
3) Reduce my social anxiety/make me more talkative
- Not sure if one or the other works better at social anxiety reduction
4) Stimulating/Increase motivation
- Right now all I do is browse the internet all day, and sleep. I'm hoping to get a slight kick of motivation from the medication
5) Least amount of side effects
- hmmm?

So yeah... Prozac vs Celexa... Which should I choose?

Feel free to post your own experiences, and any other additional information if you would like.

Thanks for the help!

:mushy


----------



## Becky

Weight gain is a toss up, some gain, some lose, some aren't affected either way. 

stopping cold turkey isn't really a good idea with an SSRI, although some people can do it with no problem. 

No drug is magically going to make you more talkitive or motivated to do stuff. 

If you're on xanax now I would think that in combination with CBT would be the most helpful.


----------



## arthur56

either will be OK, stay on the xanax to help cope with any early side effects


----------



## Zarklus

sdfgdf


----------



## UltraShy

Prozac is supposed to be the most stimulating SSRI (Paxil the most sedating). I think Celexa is pretty much neutral in this regard.

As for being able to stop cold turkey, Prozac has the longest half-life of any SSRI and thus is least likely to cause problems with getting off it.

Perhaps you should just flip a coin. It's impossible to know which will work best or work at all for any particular person.


----------



## Buckbeak

Prozac made me feel more reclusive than any of the SSRIs. I haven't had problems getting off any of them, but I've only been on them each for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## |30|3

Prozac has had the same positive effects on me as when I was taking Zoloft as far as subsiding depressive feelings and less anxiety, but also hardly any side effects compared to when I was on Zoloft.


----------



## Arisa1536

If you have to choose one, why not something more potent will actually work like zoloft or paxil? then again paxil is a bad drug to come off but it works better. Celexa are no better than a sugar pill for anxiety and depression and fluoxetine have weird side effects which differ in people, i gained heaps of weight while taking them because my depression was severely high on them.
People who respond to prozac tend to lose weight or maintain their weight

If you want to gain a little weight, sleep better at night and generally feel good without the SSRI side effects, ask about Remeron 
hopefully you wont ever have to take seroquel

TCAs are good for depression but if its mainly anxiety and SA then i dont know, i mean i find nortriptyline helpful for depression and sleep and the sedation makes the anxiety much lower but SA? no not really much better or worse

The most socially inhibiting Antidepressant i found was Paxil
The worst for SA was ritalin by far, i was a hermit :no


----------



## kassem23

Wait, wait, wait a minute.

What you just said there isn't based on any kind of medical literature I or anybody else have seen. 

Basically, lexapro, that is escitalopram is the most well-tolerated SSRI, with least side-effects.

That said, for the OP, I think Prozac will be a good choice for you, since it said to the one of the more stimulating (activating) one's, and since you are already on Xanax, you won't be having too many problems with the over-excitability or restlessness. Otherwise, Zoloft is also really great for motivation and that kind of energy. 

Good luck.


----------



## newboki

Escitalopram is the most potent and it cured my ocd. Escitalopram is the best in terms of efficacy.


----------



## Arisa1536

newboki said:


> Escitalopram is the most potent and it cured my ocd. Escitalopram is the best in terms of efficacy.


Did nothing for my BF  and he was on a moderate dose
So yeah In my personal experience i found citalopram very ineffective but i am treatment resistant (Doc told me this afternoon, i suspected as much) So i am not the best person to take advice from

Prozac has had less positive effects than Celexa in terms of efficacy on OCD and SA and celexa is by far the safest SSRI there is, but theres the sexual dysfunction with SSRIs

so maybe if u could try celexa with remeron, because the remeron will increase your appetite and has no sexual side effects, and its safe to supplement with Celexa or fluoxetine, its been proven and there are some members on here who have been able to successfully take both remeron and fluoxetine simultaneously and it seems to be working


----------



## Medline

From a very big meta-analysis we know that in general escitalopram and sertraline are the best SSRIs (efficiency & tolerability) at least for depression.


----------



## JohnG

Sertraline DRI weak actiong looks promising to agument bupropion


----------



## wxolue

First understand that there's no guaranteeing that an SSRI will be effective for your anxiety. Also, while symptoms may be statistically likely, nothing is typical for an SSRI. There are common side effects, but don't be surprised if you experience something totally different. I was ready to face a host of side effects, but after 2 ssris, by and large I have suffered from none. With that said, I'll try to address each of your qualities with what I know. 

1) Weight Gain:
-Celexa is often has more tolerable side effects out of all of the ssris. The most common side effects are weight gain and sexual side effects. With that said, the difference isn't really that significant statistically, and if you are like the majority of people, you will have some sexual side effects and weight gain no matter what ssri you take.
2) Most people can't stop cold turkey. A few can do it no problem. With that said, prozac has the longest half life of any ssri. Your body hangs onto more, for longer. Although I am actually not sure about this, it makes sense to me that the longer half life would have less withdraw effects.
3) Reduce my social anxiety/make me more talkative
- Not sure if one or the other works better at social anxiety reduction
4) Stimulating/Increase motivation
- Prozac is one of the more stimulating ssris. If you're really looking for a motivation increase, I suggest you check out wellbutrin.
5) Least amount of side effects
- Celexa is statistically the most tolerated ssri in terms of side effects.

As far as my own experiences go, I have taken celexa and prozac. Both had little to no noticeable effect on me, good or bad, main or side effect.


----------



## broflovski

JohnG said:


> Sertraline DRI weak actiong looks promising to agument bupropion


Fluoxetine fits as well, it has noradrenergic and dopaminergic action via 5HT2c antagonism, that my be even better, as supporting dopaminergic action of bupropion but from the other side.


----------



## JohnG

Enzyme Interactions.


----------



## Briisthebest

Since Celexa/Lexapro tends to be more effiant, tends to kick in much quicker than all the AD'S and has a half-life none nearly as long as Prozac, I would start off on the Celexa/Lexapro. If you do not like it then try the Prozac, but if you are looking for what will work and give you the most benefit, Prozac would be the last one to try merely because of its long half-life and in some cases, 45 days in some until you can try another SSRI.


----------



## broflovski

JohnG said:


> Enzyme Interactions.


Both sertraline and fluoxetine will inhibit CYP2B6, thus decreasing level of metabolite hydroxybupropion, so the resulting mix will be more dopaminergic (via bupropion itself) and less noradrenergic (via hydroxybupropion). See no problem here (it seems to be a beneficial shift, and may be even recommended in anxiety, to deter bupropion-induced noradrenergic overstimulation and nervousness). 
The reverse influence on fluoxetine metabolism is unlikely, though hydroxybupropion is CYP2D6 inhibitor and substrate, just like fluoxetine. *
*


----------



## Arisa1536

Medline said:


> From a very big meta-analysis we know that in general escitalopram and sertraline are the best SSRIs (efficiency & tolerability) at least for depression.


supposedly but that is not what everyone finds the case to be.
I agree about the Zoloft (sertraline) as being effective and tolerable without the horrendous SSRI discontinuation syndrome:afr

lexapro CAN be little more than a sugar pill in people with severe SA and Anxiety yet its potent and cannot be combined with TCAs well only lexapro anf fluoxetine but out of all of them, and going by my experiences with SSRI's, for an effective but more tolerable antidepressant, like *medline *wrote i would agree and say *Zoloft* is the best option. 

all the best
Celexa is an old form of escitalopram, which is citalopram so chances are if lexapro does not work, its doubtful citalopram would


----------



## xDan

The best SSRI's for Social Phobia and/or Depression are *Paxil* or *Zoloft*, having failed those *Luvox*, *Effexor* (SNRI) or *Prozac*, if those have all failed, *Lexapro* or *Nardil* (MAOI).

Paxil - This may be the best SSRI alone for Social Phobia, although not that great for Depression in most cases. It is generally tolerable, although sexual side effects and numbness are common. It is more an anxiolytic than an antidepressant - that being because its effectiveness for Anxiety is high in comparison to Depression. It is usually the first medication prescribed for SAnD.

Zoloft - This is possibly the best SSRI (conceivably an SDRI) for someone who suffers a combination of Social Phobia and Depression. It is usually tolerant, although sexual side effects and diarrhoea are common; diarrhoea in the early stages. It may be anxiogenic during early stages, this should lift and it should eventually become anxiolytic. It may take longer to become beneficial than Paxil, perhaps over eight weeks. It is also a common first choice medication for SAnD or Depression.

Luvox - This is also effective for Social Phobia and Depression, perhaps not as effective as the top two medications for SAnD (Zoloft & Paxil). For Depression, it is effective and perhaps as effective as Zoloft for Depression. Its side effects are pretty tolerable, although nausea and headaches are commonly reported. It is overall a good choice, but its side effects are generally less tolerable than Zoloft or Paxil.

Effexor - This is a Serotonin, Noradrenaline reuptake inhibitor. I don't see it being any more effective than Luvox for SAnD, in fact probably less so. It is possibly more effective than any of the medications above for Depression, because of its action on Noradrenaline - which seems to be associated with Depression. This action isn't really beneficial for SAnD at all, in fact it may make it worse. The side effects are pretty similar to SSRI's - although sexual side effects are less common. It will undoubtably work for some cases of Social Phobia though.

Prozac - This does work for Social Phobia, less often than other medications above (except Effexor). It is also particularly effective for Depression - in fact, that is probably its best use. It is tolerable, with sexual side effects commonly reported. It may be anxiogenic during early stages of treatment, although this should lift within a week or so. It is a good choice if Depression is more severe than Social Anxiety (about 1:3).

Lexapro - This is effective for Social Anxiety and Depression, but perhaps not as effective as other medications such as Paxil/Zoloft for Social Anxiety or Effexor/Prozac for Depression. Sexual side effects are common with Lexapro. It should definitely be considered before moving onto different classes of medication.

Nardil - This is an MAOI instead of an SSRI, SNRI or SDRI. It is effective for Social Anxiety, perhaps more so than Paxil in some cases. It is also effective for Depression. The only downside to Nardil is its side effects, it is dangerous in overdose and includes dietary restrictions. It also shares some of the side effects of the medications listed above. It is negotiable whether Nardil is the most effective medication for SAnD. It positive effects may 'poop-out' in some people, but not always.

*Conclusion* - If your Social Phobia is much worse than your Depression, or you don't suffer from Depression, your best option is Paxil, Lexapro, Nardil, Zoloft or Luvox. If you suffer from both conditions equally, it is best to choose Zoloft, Luvox, Nardil or Prozac. If Depression is the main issue, Effexor, Nardil, Luvox or Prozac are useful medications. Obviously, for some people this may be different. It is best to undergo self-help or CBT along with medication to prevent remission.


----------



## classysassymelissa

I am a 37 yr old female. I have been on medication for depression since I was 12. It was paxil. As I had my kids I stopped taking my medications and made alot of bad choices. I didn't realize how bad my illnesses were. I am diagnosed biploar rapid cycling, skitsoaffective disorder, and psychosomatic disorder...which they are actually saying is fibromyalgia now due to inflammation markers in my blood. I have been on prozac, celexa, wellbutrin,abilify, cymbalta, remeron, seraquel, neurotin, lithium, lametal, lyrica, haldol, cogenics, trazadone, adderall ,buspar, xanax...damn that's a lot but i have done the the absolute best on old school prozac _neurotin_and seraquel. Weight gain yes from the seraquel. 35lbs in 1 yr. And I work out and eat healthy yet the weight won't budge. So do u stay thin and sick or accept the weight and actually smile and be happy...100mg seraquel as we speak. Thanks for reading.


----------

